# Woman Dies After Apartment Manager Refuses To Let Police In



## JJR512 (May 5, 2006)

> *Woman Dies After Apartment Manager Refuses To Let Police In*
> 
> 
> *MELBOURNE, Fla. -- *A local woman was dying inside a Brevard County Housing Authority apartment, but the manager wouldn't let police inside. Sue Morin said she was just following Housing Authority rules when she didn't unlock apartment 506.
> ...


Entire article: http://www.wftv.com/news/9163234/detail.html


----------



## Jon (May 5, 2006)

Nice...

Did they have a rabbit tool? a K-tool? a "Detriot door opener"???

Firefighters have LOTS of ways to break things down...


----------



## Wingnut (May 5, 2006)

Something doesn't sound right...:glare:


----------



## emtff99 (May 7, 2006)

Couldnt she be held for neglegence (sp?) or something along those lines? I would think so. That is a shame, remember the Dispatcher (in Detroit I think) that told a little kid to stop playing on the phone, when he trying to call 911 for his mom.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 7, 2006)

emtff99 said:
			
		

> Couldnt she be held for neglegence (sp?) or something along those lines?



Wouldn't holding her accountable for negligence imply that she had some type of "duty to act"?

I agree that it's a shame that this happened, but I believe that we are not getting the whole story and that there is more than enough blame to go around.


----------



## JJR512 (May 7, 2006)

Judging by the quotes of what the woman said (the apartment manager or whatever she is), I think it's entirely possible that English isn't her first language, and that may have been part of the problem, in a compounding fashion.


----------



## EMTBSmokeMonkey (May 8, 2006)

yup i bet there's a lot of info that we arent being given here but my question is...if its a life or limb situation, why not kick the door down?  all these people and noone can kick down a door?

seems odd they would argue with a lady for a key and then look for other ways in and not think of kicking the door down.

what if the place was on fire?  gonna wait for a key?  gonna ask for a key?  if its my life you better not ask for a key or argue for one, KICK THE DOOR DOWN.

but a life was lost and that idiot of a woman doesnt seem concerned at all that her refusing to give a key helped to cause a person to die.  nope english doesnt seem to be her primary language but she doesnt seem to have much respect for life IMO.

her only duty to act was to give them a key but truth it they could have gone in without it had they...KICKED DOWN THE DOOR!

i'd rather deal with someone complaining i kicked a door down than some else complaining i let their relative die while waiting for a key.  at least i could say i did what i felt was needed to help save a life.

this is all based on what i see in the article.  maybe if someone can give more info...


----------



## futuretoledoemt (May 11, 2006)

EMTBSmokeMonkey said:
			
		

> yup i bet there's a lot of info that we arent being given here but my question is...if its a life or limb situation, why not kick the door down?  all these people and noone can kick down a door?



I couldn't agree with you more.  Seriously.


----------



## BrandoEMT (May 12, 2006)

It wouldn't necessarily be negligence but with what I briefly read it would be an interference in a police call.  Yes, break down doors would be nice but if they weren't even sure what was happening they probably wouldn't have wanted to break it down, keys work best first.

B


----------

